# Pressure washer pump parts



## Charlie S. (Sep 22, 2007)

Just stumbled onto this forum, interesting info from around the country.
I have a Sprak 2500psi. P/W with a General T1511 4gpm. pump. It's ten years old and time for some pump work. Any ideas where I might find parts to rebuild the pump. General goes DUH! when I enter that model number at their web site.
When I start up the unit, it has to run for five + minutes before it will come up to full pressure. That just started this year, I figure the seals are wearing out. This is a belt drive unit, powered by what else; a Honda engine.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Charlie, the vendors that help support this BB will be glad to help you get all the parts you need for that pump!
r


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

try dultmeier and ask for mark.

dultmeier.com

It might be more cost effective to just replace the pump. In 6 years I haven't found anyone with pump prices as low as these guys have them and good phone support as well.

good luck

john


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's a 11 hp honda I rented from another painter. While I was working, the pressure died off and water was gushing out from somewhere underneath. What does that mean?

Yes, I'm serious. Stopped work for that day and had to find another pressure washer.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

It could mean a lot of things. Can you pinpoint the leak?


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

Water temp/by-pass valve may be stuck open. Usually on side of actual pump near hi-pressure spring/valve? www.envirospec.com


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll try to get a picture of the actual leak. Not even sure where the pump is.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Did anyone CALL the guy the PW was rented from to ask him?
May be ongoing problem he knows how to fix.
r


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Did anyone CALL the guy the PW was rented from to ask him?
> May be ongoing problem he knows how to fix.
> r


Yes, but he wasn't real clear about what it wrong. He said he was expecting it to break down soon. Was talking about getting a new one. So, I came here asking questions thinking I might keep this one. But, he's coming to pick it up today. I don't think he can replace it with a new one as cheaply as to fix this one.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

Probably not but if it is the pump, that is most of the cost for a new one, meaning the pump is the most expensive part.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Should have followed up on this. It was the pump. There was water and oil that leaked out.

The pw has been left outside all last winter, don't know if that was a contributing cause. At any rate, he wasn't upset about it. I just used the HO's "power" washer in the garage. Nothing like this one, but still adequate to wash with. Didn't need to strip paint or anything.


----------

